# Post a picture of some awesome hair



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This is mostly an excuse to just spam post coloured hair:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## yummynoodles (Apr 23, 2013)

hairstyles hairstyles


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This hair isn't real :lol but posting anyway:


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Guy Tang in Hollywood is to hair as Michelangelo was to Sculpture.

That guy is a f***ing beast at balayage. And when I TOO have $550 for a hair appointment, I will be sitting in his chair.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

....If I ever had a baby this is gonna be his hairstyle....


----------

